# Favorite Pothead quote??



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

Lifes a ***** n then you die.
So **** the world n lets get high.

unknown... :holysheep: 


this should be a fun post to read while smoking. 
:smoke1: :48: :joint4: :bong2: :bongin: :evil:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

A friend with weed is a friend indeed.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 3, 2009)

"I used to smoke marijuana. But I'll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening - or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, midevening and late evening. Occasionally, early afternoon, early midafternoon, or perhaps the late-midafternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . . . But never at dusk." Steve Martin

"This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent and Northern California Sensemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff."  Carl (Caddyshack)


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

these are great guys!


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2009)

Aloha Mr.Hand.....Fast Times


----------



## Alistair (Sep 3, 2009)

"Life's about a buzz, man."  "All's relative to oblivion, man."


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2009)

"I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job . . . and you ain't got (anything) to do."---Friday


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 3, 2009)

The one thing that is said more times a day than any other thing that stoners say:

"Ere!"


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> "I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job . . . and you ain't got (anything) to do."---Friday


 

we say that all the time here.......lmao.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

"How you gonna get fired on your day off" LMAO....


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 3, 2009)

Users lose Drugs
Someone on here said it. funniest thing I heard yet.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 3, 2009)

"Make the most you can of the Indian Hemp seed and sow it everywhere." - George Washington

"Hemp is of first necessity to the wealth & protection of the country." - Thomas Jefferson

"I enjoy smoking cannabis and see no harm in it".
- Jennifer Aniston quote on Marijuana

"Forty million Americans smoked marijuana; the only ones who didn't like it were Judge Ginsberg, Clarence Thomas and Bill Clinton."
- Jay Leno quote on Marijuana


----------



## FruityBud (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, as I understand it, the main supporters are beer companies and the pharmaceutical companies. I'd like them to show me the dead bodies from marijuana. But they can't because there aren't any. - Jack Herer

I think people need to be educated to the fact that marijuana is not a drug. Marijuana is an herb and a flower. God put it here. If He put it here and He wants it to grow, what gives the government the right to say that God is wrong? - Willie Nelson


----------



## SativaWeed (Sep 3, 2009)

"Old King Cole was a merry old soul, and a merry old soul was he. He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl. Now we know why he was such a jolly old soul!" - George Carlin.


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 3, 2009)

" Hope your ****'s bigger than this man "


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 3, 2009)

" Alls I need is some tasty waves and a cool buzz......"


----------



## greenthoughts (Sep 3, 2009)

you gonna pass that?


----------



## SativaWeed (Sep 3, 2009)

"Beware of bein' the roller, when there's nuthin left to roll" Shel Silverstein, from 'The Great Smoke Off'.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 3, 2009)

I learnt a hard lesson in a small Texas town,
he fired up a fat boy and he passed him around,
the last words I spoke before they tucked me in,

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc

replace xx with tt and check it out.

goood tune.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 3, 2009)

My fave MP pothead quote as of late was a question in a PM that I received from a newbie:

"I going to flower with a 600w hps.  How much power does that draw?" 





			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> I learnt a hard lesson in a small Texas town,
> he fired up a fat boy and he passed him around,
> the last words I spoke before they tucked me in,
> 
> ...


I work in recording studios and about 5-6 years ago I was working with Kenny Rogers of all people in one studio of a multi studio complex and Willie Nelson was booked in one of the next door studios for the day.  All day long we were wondering where Willie was and his band and entourage had everything all prepped and were ready to record at about 10 am.  About 4 in the afternoon I was sitting in the studio and out of the blue I was hit one of the_ dankest _smells ever when it came wafting in through the HVAC...  Willie's here! 

Each room has it's own A/C system but there must be a common cold air intake somewhere cuz the bud smell was throughout the whole place.  His band and crew were smoking cigarettes like they were going out of style all day and we never smelled any tobacco smoke from the next room but Willie's bubonic bud was seeping through the walls.  Kenny came back into the studio after getting some coffee or something and he had a perplexed look on his face...   He said "I just saw Willie Nelson in the hallway and he was looking right at me and he didn't even know who I was and he just kept walking."  We carried on with the work and about an hour or so later Willie came into our control room looking like he's been riding on the bus for days and he looks at Kenny and says....  "Hey Kenny, it's good to see ya!  I heard you were work working over here today!"   And they made small talk and Willie went on his way...   I just wish he would have fired one up!   I know Kenny had some major cosmetic surgery and maybe in a sativa haze it was enough to throw Willie off...

Peace!


----------



## night501 (Sep 3, 2009)

"If at first you don't succeed, smoke a bowl before you try again.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 4, 2009)

"its mosltly maui wowie man, but its got some labrador in it."


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2009)

"dont bogart that joint my friend, hand it over to me"


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 4, 2009)

This one time we were so high....


----------



## Wedgiefromthefront (Sep 4, 2009)

"I used to use drugs.  I still do, but I used to, too."  Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## meds4me (Sep 4, 2009)

Plug it wit a nugget~


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2009)

"I have a pipe?"....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 4, 2009)

No more Mr. cuddly toy. I'm not hanging around here to be a whipping boy for ganja Grace and captain Nicky the edit lobster queen.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 4, 2009)

"Dude...where's my car. ?!?!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 4, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> My fave MP pothead quote as of late was a question in a PM that I received from a newbie:
> 
> "I going to flower with a 600w hps. How much power does that draw?"
> 
> ...


 

I love those too....I named my dog Ruby in Kenny's honor.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

i dont get it ÉÉÉÉ

is Kennys middle name Ruby.


----------



## Wildbrain (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't worry about it.   Your Driving Just Fine !!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 4, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i dont get it ÉÉÉÉ
> 
> is Kennys middle name Ruby.


 

No it's his song...I have loved it since I was small. youtube it..
kind of a fun name for a red weinie dog...

Ruby:


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 4, 2009)

2 favorite c's in the morning. chronic the coffee.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite pothead quote is.... This s**t right here n***a.  This s**t right here ni**A.  This s**t right here is called....Death.  from the Kat Williams stand-up


----------

